# Really Frustrated !



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Courier Companies really annoy the hell out of me.

Today I was expecting a delivery from Auto Finesse ( via UKMail ) and Polished Bliss ( via Citylink ) and guess what - neither of them arrived 

I even got emails from the companies telling me the parcels were out for delivery today and would be delivered before 5pm.

So, tomorrow is the only day of the week for the next fortnight I was going to get the chance to winter prep the Cougar, and was going to use AF Tough Prep and Power Seal, but as they never got here I now wont be able to do it 

I know its not Polished Bliss' or Auto Finesses fault as I know the parcels have been sent out.

And I waited in ALL DAY to ensure I was here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Very frustrating !! :wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

I hope this isnt a sign of whats going to happen to tomorrow as have and AF shipment coming from UK Mail tomorrow....If it arrives mark ill kick the driver to vent ur frustrations!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

mattthomas said:


> I hope this isnt a sign of whats going to happen to tomorrow as have and AF shipment coming from UK Mail tomorrow....If it arrives mark ill kick the driver to vent ur frustrations!!


:lol::lol::lol:

that would be good mate, and give him a punch in the stomach too !!!!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Behave mark :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

suspal said:


> Behave mark :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


:lol::lol:

I will behave, just as soon as I have got rid of my frustrations................

I am off to watch repeats of You've Been Framed so I can laugh at someone falling over !!!!!!!! :doublesho:doublesho

:lol::lol:


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

They are not the worst - I've know companies just put cards under the door who don't even have the parcel with them because they couldn't fit it. 

DPD are the best i've come across even tell me the hour when i get it - Hence now i stick to using Clean your Car for most things just to reduce the delivery stress.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

TTS-Dave said:


> They are not the worst - I've know companies just put cards under the door who don't even have the parcel with them because they couldn't fit it.
> 
> DPD are the best i've come across even tell me the hour when i get it - Hence now i stick to using Clean your Car for most things just to reduce the delivery stress.


Yes, thats why I buy lots from Elite Car Care cos they too use DPD - so much easier and so far to date they have delivered within that hour every time !


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Another vote for DPD here :thumb:


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

I shall remember that Elite Car care use DPD another company i can add to my list.

Like you say its no the AF & PB fault but then they do contract the delivery to these companies. Guess it would be in their interested to ask for feed back on the delivery experiences now and again.

If a delivery company is continually failing then it will damage business. More people need to complain. Look at the following about Amazon and Yodel

http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2012/aug/24/amazon-complaints-yodel-delivery-service


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Likewise - find DPD to be among the better of the couriers. CityLink, UK Mail, Yodel and ParcelForce are pretty awful in my personal experience, with ParcelForce being the absolute worst.

UPS still my fave though - only ever had one ****-up with them when they pulled the "card through the letter box and leg it because they weren't carrying the parcel" trick, but otherwise have been spot-on.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

DPD are the couriers that tried swiping my samsung tv


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Worst i had was UPS delivery an expensive 40k worth of IT kit to the wrong company in a totally wrong part of area - i.e Newport in South Wales and the kit went to another Company down South. Tracking number / address labels all corrected just got scanned with someone else's and well off it went. 

Joys of running a project when your kit is on the critical path and you have a full team of contractors ready to build.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I know how you feel, exactly the same thing happened with Yodel. Paid for next day delivery and my brake pads never arrived, they then said they attempted delivery at 21:00 to a business address :wall:


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

Can't remember which courier company it was but last time I ordered something from AF they were unable to deliver (I was at work) so returned it to the depot. 

Due to work commitments my only option was to collect it - downside was the depot was in Letchworth - so far from me that I'd have been better off driving over to AF themselves and buying my gear in person!

Not James' fault at all but if I'd know I'd far rather have dropped in for a chat than gone to a courier depot.

Now I order from PB as at least City Link keep a depot in MK!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> Courier Companies really annoy the hell out of me.
> 
> Today I was expecting a delivery from Auto Finesse ( via UKMail ) and Polished Bliss ( via Citylink ) and guess what - neither of them arrived
> 
> ...


Which courier company are you using to ship your own products?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, one of the two parcels just arrived - at 7pm ! ( the only delivered by UKMail )

Said sorry he is late, but his van broke down !

So at least one of the two has arrived


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Well at least it's not City Link, they are a bunch of thieves. I remember ordering a pair of Sennheiser headphones to find the box ripped open and the driver had the cheek to still get me to sign for an empty box. I told him to f**k off but as it seems City Link like to employ ex cons I wasn't surprised he is used to being spoken to like that. Have had many problems with City Link, they are an utterly ****e company with no care in the world. 

One of their courier drivers told me that things were so bad at the bristol depo that one of the employees decided to take a dump *outside* the toilet entrance in order to vent his frustration for whatever reason...........

Disgusting people.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

A little story about City Link.

Last week me and the OH were on holiday from work. Decided to go for a walk along the river. As we pulled up at the car park there was a City Link van parked up with the window down (time was 2.55pm). His phone started ringing and as his window was down I could hear every word of the conversation. It was the drivers depot on the line. They explained that another driver had had his second tyre blow out that day and they wanted this driver to go and meet him to take some of his parcels and go and deliver them, to help him out and to make sure that parcels were delivered on time (their words). She gave the other drivers location, which was literally 5 minutes from where this driver was. The driver just ummed and rrrrd with no intention of going to help. Gave all sorts of excuses even as to where he was. Blatantly lying. I gave him a black look as I walked by. Utterly disgusted at his customer service.

DPD are the best couriers by far and always turn up in the first 5 minutes of the allotted delivery hour. I always make a point of remarking on their excellent service / timeliness when I'm signing for the parcel and it really makes their day. Excellent service should be acknowledged. Something the guys at City Link need to learn more about.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Got my DPD delivered stuff for Elite Car Care (not much ordered but needed). DPD always text and e-mail when it'll be delivered and if I want to change the date of delivery, then give me a one hour window delivery time and the name of the driver. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

How are you Mark - long time no speak

Mark:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> How are you Mark - long time no speak
> 
> Mark:thumb:


LOL - I am good mate, calmed down now from the frustrations of the day !! :thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Unfortunately this can happen. DPD seem to be the bet. Elitecarcare use them and not only is it next dat delivery you get an email and text telling you then hour window they will be with you!!!


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Citi-link.... Don't get me started about them 
Not detailing product related.
I received an email saying the my item had arrived at their local depot (only 3 miles from home) and that they would deliver the following day. I knew I wouldn't be home, so contacted them to see if I could collect it that evening on my way home.
The answer was no, because they had not made an attempt at the delivery, I said don't bother deluvering then Ill collect the following evening.
So I turned up at the depot the following evening, remember I asked them not to send the item out for delivery because I knew I would not be in, we'll they'd sent it out on the delivery vehicle and it would not turn until after 8pm. 
So I was not able to collect my item.
The next evening I went back and the item was at the depot but they couldn't find it, when eventually did. It was damaged and I then had to claim for it.
Eventually, I got a replacement wheel for my bike, some two weeks after ordering.
Never again will I order from an online retailer if they state they use that delivery company


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Seems nearly everyone gives a thumbs up for DPD including myself, are they more expensive than their rival counterparts? If not all traders should use them.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

S63 said:


> Seems nearly everyone gives a thumbs up for DPD including myself, are they more expensive than their rival counterparts? If not all traders should use them.


I wouldn't be so hasty....I've seen inside a DPD van before. Lets just say I was glad it was a parcel for the company that I'd ordered and not a personal item and leave it at that.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

S63 said:


> Seems nearly everyone gives a thumbs up for DPD including myself, are they more expensive than their rival counterparts? If not all traders should use them.


Never had a bad experience with them. Professional and always great service. Generally you pay for delivery but its £5.95 and I'd rather pay that and get it when they say than wait and wait days ......


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DarrylB said:


> I wouldn't be so hasty....I've seen inside a DPD van before. Lets just say I was glad it was a parcel for the company that I'd ordered and not a personal item and leave it at that.


I'm not being hasty at all. I have for for many years purchased products delivered by various courier companies, very few have been constantly reliable but all orders from DPD have been exceptional. For sure every company has its share of horror stories, that's to be expected in the courier industry.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I use APC at work never had a problem, TNT on the other hand LOST a 1m square box weighing 48kg. I have DPD deliver now and again and always prompt even down to eta and drivers name.. 

S63 you should have your parcel soon :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

nichol4s said:


> I use APC at work never had a problem, TNT on the other hand LOST a 1m square box weighing 48kg. I have DPD deliver now and again and always prompt even down to eta and drivers name..
> 
> S63 you should have your parcel soon :thumb:


Aha had forgotten about that! DPD by any chance?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

S63 said:


> Aha had forgotten about that! DPD by any chance?


No sorry to disappoint it went via Royal Mail


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

nichol4s said:


> No sorry to disappoint it went via Royal Mail


It was a tongue in cheek question, my postie always waits til I have gone out before delivering, luckily my sorting office is close by :thumb:


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> I use APC at work never had a problem, TNT on the other hand LOST a 1m square box weighing 48kg. I have DPD deliver now and again and always prompt even down to eta and drivers name..
> 
> S63 you should have your parcel soon :thumb:


I work for TNT, we have lost MUCH bigger and heavier things. EG 4 x 200kg pallets that completely dissapeared in a depot to be found 3 days later in holland. Allmost 60 iphone 5's were temporarily lost in another depot (oh how i laughed, and on release day of all days), amongst other big bulky things.

However (and incase my bosses are reading) in the grand scheme of things losing items is not uncommon. Putting a square meter box on the back of a artic lorry is like a drop in a pond. especially if it has stuff in front/on top.

And for future referance the easiest way to rectify late items is to call the delivery depot directly and ask to speak to someone about a late delivery. This will allmost allways be someone in charge of the depot floor. Tell them that ''your customer'' is screaming down the phone its late and can we put it out as early in the morning on the next day as we can (check their services, most offer a before 9) or on a night run if possible.

It doesnt actually cost any more for a morning delivery as the drivers route can simply be changed to suit so most places are willing to do this.

P.S. i have never done this for my own parcels i cant be bothered to wait all day for....ever


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

r37 said:


> I work for TNT, we have lost MUCH bigger and heavier things. EG 4 x 200kg pallets that completely dissapeared in a depot to be found 3 days later in holland. Allmost 60 iphone 5's were temporarily lost in another depot (oh how i laughed, and on release day of all days), amongst other big bulky things.
> 
> However (and incase my bosses are reading) in the grand scheme of things losing items is not uncommon. Putting a square meter box on the back of a artic lorry is like a drop in a pond. especially if it has stuff in front/on top.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advise in the end it cost us our customer the said item was a machine blade costing £1500 but also there machine was stood idol for 3 days as it never turned up! And in the end costing them £50,000+ in lost manufactor time. But it's only happened once so no biggie and the customer was always late in paying there invoice.... Karma


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

ouch, unfortunately 3 days is the standard search time for most customers. If you booked it over the phone they should have offered you a sameday movement, about £300 for a 100 mile round trip but gets there the same day and cant possibly go missing.

little trick for DPD is to call your local depot, ask to speak to operations staff (depot floor), introduce yourself as joe bloggs, account manager for whoever your buying stuff from and say that if it cant be podded (proof of delivery) by 9am its going to have to be samedayed. They will jump at that because it will be at their own cost. 

(also works for alot of couriers)


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

r37 said:


> I work for TNT, we have lost MUCH bigger and heavier things. EG 4 x 200kg pallets that completely dissapeared in a depot to be found 3 days later in holland. Allmost 60 iphone 5's were temporarily lost in another depot (oh how i laughed, and on release day of all days), amongst other big bulky things.
> 
> However (and incase my bosses are reading) in the grand scheme of things losing items is not uncommon. Putting a square meter box on the back of a artic lorry is like a drop in a pond. especially if it has stuff in front/on top.
> 
> ...


A fellow TNT Employee... Just out of curiosity, what depot you at?

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

So what courier company do you use to ship your own range (outshine car care) and the other brands that you resell Mark?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

another DPD fan here.. only ever had problems with couriers when I've been sending stuff out though, never receiving. I used a cheap online courier to send a polisher kit to dagenhamgeoff and the driver dropped it off at a completely different house about 1.3 miles from his, not even a similar named street, or with another parcel(on it's own) and didn't get a signature, just put it inside a conservatory and left.. 
luckily the parcel had my contact number on it and the person phoned me and geoff had to go collect it from her house.. shocking service.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Horses for courses really - Post Office are the business for posting up here! They DON'T charge extra like couriers do & are much quicker - I used to work for the company that delivered Hermes, DPD etc and they were much longer for delivery up here, so just depends where you are really - I know some guys in certain parts of the UK would hate to use the PO for anything, but they've got a great service here


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Pezza4u said:


> Another vote for DPD here :thumb:


X2. Awesome.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Had your delivery just come through, as I was out I left a note on the door saying please do not knock(as my dad is on night shifts so his asleep) and delivery to 27 opposite me. Seems they can't read and end up sending it back to depot :| fumming


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Samh92 said:


> Had your delivery just come through, as I was out I left a note on the door saying please do not knock(as my dad is on night shifts so his asleep) and delivery to 27 opposite me. Seems they can't read and end up sending it back to depot :| fumming


:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Samh92 said:


> Had your delivery just come through, as I was out I left a note on the door saying please do not knock(as my dad is on night shifts so his asleep) and delivery to 27 opposite me. Seems they can't read and end up sending it back to depot :| fumming


This will be down to the agreement the supplier has with the delivery company. 
i've had this too and to be fair it's right, what if you asked them to leave it with X or leave it in the outdoor Y and it got robbed.....you wouldnt have a leg to stand on.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

TooFunny said:


> This will be down to the agreement the supplier has with the delivery company.
> i've had this too and to be fair it's right, what if you asked them to leave it with X or leave it in the outdoor Y and it got robbed.....you wouldnt have a leg to stand on.


Yes, true, I guess thats fair enough.

Annoying though !

:lol:


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

We use Parce Force all the time and very rarely have issues...we include as long as supplied by the customer their email address so they can be emailed a time of delivery and again if supplied a mobile number.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

I had it happy to me mate with CityLink on a PB delivery, I left a note on the front door as I had to pop out and it couldnt be avoided, saying please leave in outdoor utility cupboard, driver left a note through the door saying left in utility cupboard but lo and behold it wasn't there! I'm F-ing and blinding that some scrote has nicked it, only for it to be delivered the next day!

all I can say is WTF!!!

To be fair it has put me off ordering from PB again, no reflection on them as they are a great company but I can't be dealing with the delivery hassles, I have a full time job in London and commute from Essex so I need to know it's going to be delivered, simple as.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I do tend to use a trader based on which courier is used by them, unless its a bespoke item.

Something for traders to ponder on.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

I can understand as they could think my neighbour wrote the note knowing I was out and didn't like me and could easily get my goods lol just irritating that I now have to wait 24 hours to collect it


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

Adam_LE said:


> A fellow TNT Employee... Just out of curiosity, what depot you at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


I'm one of the '' posh f***ers '' from head office as most depot staff like to call us. If your the adam on radio room in slough Ive spoke spoken to you twice this week allready :wave:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

r37 said:


> I'm one of the '' posh f***ers '' from head office as most depot staff like to call us. If your the adam on radio room in slough Ive spoke spoken to you twice this week allready :wave:


Hahahaha now THIS could get interesting!!!!!
:wave:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mark turns out it wasn't your parcel


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Samh92 said:


> Mark turns out it wasn't your parcel


So did my parcel not turn up today then mate ??

It was sent yesterday with APC Next Day, so I am surprised its not there ??

I will phone the courier company and get back to you mate


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> So did my parcel not turn up today then mate ??
> 
> It was sent yesterday with APC Next Day, so I am surprised its not there ??
> 
> I will phone the courier company and get back to you mate


Unfortunately not 

Can't relie on any company for deliveries now days 

Cheers mark


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

r37 said:


> I'm one of the '' posh f***ers '' from head office as most depot staff like to call us. If your the adam on radio room in slough Ive spoke spoken to you twice this week allready :wave:


Hmm, could well be me mate. I'm the only Adam in that depot I think. How strange to see another DW member who works for TNT lol. Never thought I'd see the day!!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DPD all the way the only time I get next day is with them delivery sometimes 8 pm on Friday excellent company and drivers always in one piece as well


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

So thats all been really interesting, and it looks like DPD is the one for traders to use.

Just this morning I got this email from DPD............

Your order is due for delivery
between 09:36-10:36 today
Your order from Cleanyourcar.co.uk is out for delivery today by Emanuel your DPD driver and is due to be delivered between 09:36-10:36. Can you please ensure that someone will be available to sign for the parcel at:

and I am 99% certain it will be here between the times given as they always have been in the past !

So what others traders use DPD - I know CleanYourCar and Elite Car Care do - which others do ?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Do i4detail I seem to think they do?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> So thats all been really interesting, and it looks like DPD is the one for traders to use.
> 
> Just this morning I got this email from DPD............
> 
> ...


Which courier company do you use for your own brand of products marketed under Outshine Car Care?


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm quite lucky in the fact that I get EVERYTHING delivered to my place of work; It's one of only 5 companys down the road, so you can't miss it, and the reception is manned 24/7/365 so there is always someone there to sign for it.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> DPD are the best couriers by far and always turn up in the first 5 minutes of the allotted delivery hour. I always make a point of remarking on their excellent service / timeliness when I'm signing for the parcel and it really makes their day. Excellent service should be acknowledged. Something the guys at City Link need to learn more about.


I do that too 



MarkSmith said:


> So what others traders use DPD - I know CleanYourCar and Elite Car Care do - which others do ?





nichol4s said:


> Do i4detail I seem to think they do?


Yeah I think they do, Autobrite do as well.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> So thats all been really interesting, and it looks like DPD is the one for traders to use.
> 
> Just this morning I got this email from DPD............
> 
> ...


Success again from DPD, parcel arrived at 10.01am  :thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Ive used APC for well over a year now for both collections and deliveries. and have to say they`ve never let me down and have given me an all round spot on service. Thumbs up from me :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I asked a question aimed at the traders I guess without any replies. is there a great gulf in rates between different couriers? In my experiences the two extremes would be Yodel (awful) and DPD (excellent).


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

S63 said:


> I asked a question aimed at the traders I guess without any replies. is there a great gulf in rates between different couriers? In my experiences the two extremes would be Yodel (awful) and DPD (excellent).


Agree that DPD are excellent and whilst you seem to have bad experiences with Yodel my local driver is pretty reliable


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Back when I use to sell Control Boxes for Sinclair C5's a few years ago I set up an account with a local Couriers ( ANC ) just because they were local to me ( less than 5 minutes away ) and I have just used them ever since due to the location.

I honestly have no idea if they are cheaper or more expensive than others as I have never checked, its just conveinient that they are just up the road for me.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

IanG said:


> Agree that DPD are excellent and whilst you seem to have bad experiences with Yodel my local driver is pretty reliable


You've hit it on the head there I.e. "my local driver" I have found the quality of service from not just courier companies but all sorts of business to have improved since moving away from London to a sleepy town in Kent


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

S63 said:


> I asked a question aimed at the traders I guess without any replies. is there a great gulf in rates between different couriers? In my experiences the two extremes would be Yodel (awful) and DPD (excellent).


It is worth doing some research between companies as you will find better deals in a variety of weight classes. eg.
company A is best from 1-15 kgs
Company B is best from 15-30 kgs and so on

Not sure why, perhaps at the heavier weights is where they can make their money.


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

I work for DPD myself and always take pride in helping customers out when I can:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DMS said:


> I work for DPD myself and always take pride in helping customers out when I can:thumb:


Good man, make sure the positive comments from DW filter back.


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

S63 said:


> Good man, make sure the positive comments from DW filter back.


I will do:thumb:

Been with them for the past thirteen years. Worked in all aspects of the depot im in and customer service is a big priority of mine. Afterall the customers pay our wages.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I seem to be the exception then at the minute, must have had the bad apple of the barrel


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

DMS said:


> I will do:thumb:
> 
> Been with them for the past thirteen years. Worked in all aspects of the depot im in and customer service is a big priority of mine. Afterall the customers pay our wages.


Good for you mate, and it's a shame more people in 'public facing roles' don't have this ethos.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DMS said:


> I work for DPD myself and always take pride in helping customers out when I can:thumb:


Keep up the good work the only company with 100 record next to NE Scotland even got one 7pm on Friday a company to be proud of excellent service


----------

